# Work in laboratory



## F88 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey guys my partner has a bachelor degree in medical laboratory technician from middle east iraq do u think he can work here with his degree from Iraq pleease really need heeeelp


----------



## exidez (Oct 2, 2015)

F88 said:


> Hey guys my partner has a bachelor degree in medical laboratory technician from middle east iraq do u think he can work here with his degree from Iraq pleease really need heeeelp


First thought is that a bachelor degree often indicated a university level education (min 4 years) yet the title says "medical laboratory technician" where a technician indicated a diploma level (or certificate 3 level) qualification. The hiring company will get confused on that easily. I am not sure what is the case for that course.

For entry level jobs as a laboratory technician one would need to study "Diploma of Laboratory Technology" which is Australia's version of the qualification. I have done it myself but have moved on since then.

In the end, if you have the relevant experience and proof that you have worked in a laboratory previously then someone in a lab may consider hiring him. It depends on the type of lab as one issue that will come into play is that our laboratory quality standards will differ from that in Iraq.


----------

